# What to do??



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My little Charlie keeps whining and crying, he did all day today, even after his pain meds (Dermaxx), we gave him a Valium (was prescribed by vet) Thought he might get a little more comfy. Well he's not, he can't even make it out the back door without help. I'm so afraid to call the vet because I know what he's gonna say, but I also can't see him in pain like that. He is 13 years old and has Heart problems, severe Arthritis and numerous tumors that could be cancerous (vet won't remove due to weak heart) I know I'm gonna have to make a decision if he's not better by tomorrow



















Fuzzy Butt's​ 


It's a Girl


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. That's one of the toughest decisions. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Does he need water? Food? To potty? It's so hard to say when they are in a decline. My first boy was three weeks going downhill with cancer but he took the decision out of my hands. 

Maybe he just wants the comfort of your being with him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear that Charlie is suffering. I hope you don't have to make that call tomorrow but if you do, I hope you have the strength to make the right call for Charlie. Best of luck to both of you. You and Charlie will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh thats really a tough decision to make. if you think charlie is that bad your heart will lead you in the right direction. its hard but for the best. thinking of you and charlie and saying some prayers for you all. :smooch: 
Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Does he need water? Food? To potty? It's so hard to say when they are in a decline. My first boy was three weeks going downhill with cancer but he took the decision out of my hands.
> 
> Maybe he just wants the comfort of your being with him.


No he's got everything he needs, just took him outside to go potty, had to carry him down the steps, just hoping he has a bad day:crossfing and will be better tomorrow, I would break my heart to loose two within year


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi, i'm thinking of you and Charlie. Denise


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Charlie. He will let you know when it's time, but it's never an easy decision and there is never a "good" time to lose a dear friend.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

*I'm so sorry to hear this! Were all thinking of you and praying you don't have to make this decision.*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words, I know he will let me know, just not ready yet to let another one go.








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Poor baby. I'm sure the winter cold doesn't help. You and Charlie are in my thoughts!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> My little Charlie keeps whining and crying, he did all day today, even after his pain meds (Dermaxx), we gave him a Valium (was prescribed by vet) Thought he might get a little more comfy. Well he's not, he can't even make it out the back door without help. I'm so afraid to call the vet because I know what he's gonna say, but I also can't see him in pain like that. He is 13 years old and has Heart problems, severe Arthritis and numerous tumors that could be cancerous (vet won't remove due to weak heart) I know I'm gonna have to make a decision if he's not better by tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heidi, i hope that Charlie feels better tomm. but after the pain pills and Vailum, he isnt feeling better, please dont hate me for saying this but is it his time? you are a wonderful mom to him and can see how much you care about him. Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Heidi, i hope that Charlie feels better tomm. but after the pain pills and Vailum, he isnt feeling better, please dont hate me for saying this but is it his time? you are a wonderful mom to him and can see how much you care about him. Denise


I hope so, I'm blaming it on the weather right now, it was like 50 degrees yesterday and today it went down to 20 degrees, but it comes down to I have to make a decision. Have to help him get up every time he wants up, I don't hate you for saying it. Trying to push it off, and I know I won't be able to, can't see him suffer








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi,
I know that you will know the right thing to do at the time. But he may just be having a bad day with the weather being really cold. I pray that he is feeling better tomorrow. Good luck and give that sweet boy a big kiss from his SS and buddies here in florida.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh, he is so sweet. I am sorry he's not feeling well. It is so hard to know just when it's time to say goodbye. Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry he's not doing well. Have you tried putting a heating pad under a blanket for him to lay on? The cold will definitely make the arthritis hurt more, and being warm may help him feel better.

I understand not wanting to make that decision, my Katie was probably telling me for at least two days and I just couldn't bring myself to make that appointment, till the last day there was no denying it anymore.

You will know when it's time for sure. Bless you, you are doing the very best for him possible, he knows you love him. {{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and Charlie, hope he is just having a bad day, it is hard to make decisions like this, but you will know when the time is right and what is best for dear Charlie.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I feel deeply for you as I had to make the same decision with my terrier 5 months ago. She was also 13 and had problems with her liver. When it got to the stage where she couldn't get up by herself very well I knew it was time. She was still eating and drinking but it is about the overall quality of life.

I looked into her eyes and thought 'does she look happy?' The answer was no. Sometimes I wonder if it was right but it hurt both of us when she was in pain.

These terriers get under you skin don't they? Lucky was my very first dog.









I hope and prayer that Charlie gets over this to enjoy life a bit longer.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update on Charlie, he is doing some better today no more crying, still a little trouble getting up. Called the vet and he doubled his pain meds seems to do a lot better. He said there's really nothing we can do for him but make him comfortable. Tonight he actually got up on his own and went out 








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm glad he's doing a little better. I know you have probably said this before but how old is charlie again? give him a hug from us

Debbie & mason


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie, I'm glad he's feeling a little better today. I know how hard it is when they are that age, 4 years ago my Tishka who was 4 months shy of her 14th birthday stopped eating and drinking and we had to carry her the last day and it was a very hard decision to make but everyone told us it was for the best. I still can't forgive give myself for what we had to do. It's GOOD Charlie can still get around some.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> I'm glad he's doing a little better. I know you have probably said this before but how old is charlie again? give him a hug from us
> 
> Debbie & mason


He will be 14 in September, he gets lot of kisses and hugs right now will add yours in









​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Charlie, I'm glad he's feeling a little better today. I know how hard it is when they are that age, 4 years ago my Tishka who was 4 months shy of her 14th birthday stopped eating and drinking and we had to carry her the last day and it was a very hard decision to make but everyone told us it was for the best. I still can't forgive give myself for what we had to do. It's GOOD Charlie can still get around some.


He was really bad yesterday, glad he's a little better today, I know his day's are numbered but we'll make them as fun, pain free and comfortable as we can.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi,
I am so glad that Charlie is doing so much better today. I bet the cold weather has really got to him this year. Give him a hug and kiss from his SS.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Heidi,
> I am so glad that Charlie is doing so much better today. I bet the cold weather has really got to him this year. Give him a hug and kiss from his SS.


Sure will, thanks. The weather keeps jumping from warm to cold can't be good for anyone. We're getting ice right now:no:









​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am so happy that Charlie is a bit better today. Maybe it is because he knows we are all praying for him.

Be strong Charlie and take one day at a time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm keeping Charlie and you in my thoughts and prayers. Glad he's more comfortable today.......... hope it's a trend.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Three times I have had to make a decision that was so hard, adn the first two times I wondered afterwards if i had made a mistake. I never doubted the 3rd time. the first time wasn't a dog life's at stake, but my dad's. He was 58 years old, had surgery on his neck, had a massive stroke during the surgery, and was paralized from neck down. Spent 2 weeks in icU. Couldn't swallow, talk, etc. he developed pnuemonai and went into a coma. My Mom, 3 brothers and sister and I had to make the decision--life support not not. We talked it over and all agreed, no life support. Daddy was to have have oxygen, continue the IV and antibiotics, nutrents, etc, but no drastic measures. My Dad had been a very active huntsman and fisherman, very involved with his son's baseball (my youungest brother was 15 at the time and in Colt league baseball), etc. We knew Daddy would never be happy living like he was and agreed that if God chose to take him, we would let him go with ease and dignity, no forced artifical life. A few times i wished we had "tried" to keep Daddy longer, but i know we did the right thing. His mom would have kept in any condtion whatever it took, but the decision was ours.
My first irish Setter developed a spinal infection and even tho we tried different antibiotic, he got worse until the day he lay ther and threw up foam and couldn't lift his head out of it. i decided i had to let him go. Afterwards i wonder if maybe "one more antibiotic" would have worked. Today i believe it was more than just a spinal infection. X-ryas were taken adn that was the diagnosis. he came to me as a stray and i had him 8 years. I swore i would never let another dog get as bad as Red before i took action.

my6 next irish Setter diagnosed with bone cancer at almost 12 1/2. We opted for no treatment other than Tender loving Care and Spoioing for rmaining time, whichw as only suppose to be a week or 10 days. it turned into 10 weeks. i took him fishing every day and he swam, chased crabs in shallow water, tried to catch shore birds. We weren fishing july 8 and i noticed he didn't seem to be in the water as much, spent more time in the sahde by the car. next day i found it was in his shoulder. i gave him a large dish of buttered pecan ice cream and let him go that day. I could have kept him a few more days, but he enjoyed life and had fun til the end. I have never regretted letting him go "a few days early'. He was 12 1/2 at time of death and had lived life to the fullest til the very end.

I so know how you feel and how hard it is. I now say we keep them alive for us, we let them go for them. It doesn't make it any easier, but is what i hope i always hold to if the time comes around again for me to make that decision.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Heidi, glad to hear Charlie is doing better today. It's hard when they get older, not knowing from day to day when you'll have to make that hard decision. You are in my thoughts...and Charlie too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Today he got knocked over by Jack and was flat on his belly, screaming. Scared me to death, had the phone in my had ready to call vet. DH slowly pulled him up and off he went to get Jack. Jack got a beating...LOL and that was the end of it, he's fine:doh:








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He continues to be very naughty tonight, is that a bad sign? He's bugging the big dogs:uhoh:









Peanut​

 It's a Girl


----------

